# Now this is a hobby i could get into...



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 12, 2012)

my brother has a friend who does this a has won some competitions. he was showing me some of the vids...man this looks fun


----------



## idunno (Jul 12, 2012)

This is in Japan I bet? lol

That looks pretty fun though. Hell you could probably get a few bucks out of it if youre good at it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 12, 2012)

I prefer RC version to the actual cars. Reason being safety tbvh. Nobody has to crash and burn alive trying to do this.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 13, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I prefer RC version to the actual cars. Reason being safety tbvh. Nobody has to crash and burn alive trying to do this.



I prefer the real version of any motorsport to the RC version. More excitement.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 13, 2012)

That is so awesome!



ghstofperdition said:


> I prefer RC version to the actual cars. Reason being safety tbvh. Nobody has to crash and burn alive trying to do this.


 
I prefer the real racing over RC or video game racing for a simple reason. When everyone's car and tecnique is somewhat on par it all comes down to the diameter of your balls. Will you dare brake a fraction of a second later? Will you step on the gas earlier even though it's raining?

Crashing and burning alive can definately ruin your day though.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice! Crazy camera work considering the scale.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, this immediately got my attention and I can see it's cool (love RCs), but come on lulz

EDIT: I do love the "cop car" chasing them though


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 13, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> That is so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've worked caution flags for some of these real-life events. Trust me, RC is much safer.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I've worked caution flags for some of these real-life events. Trust me, RC is much safer.



No one said that real motorsport was safer than RC, Jess. It's just a whole hell of a lot cooler.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 14, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice! Crazy camera work considering the scale.


agreed, some of the footage looks like it could almost be real.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 14, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> No one said that real motorsport was safer than RC, Jess. It's just a whole hell of a lot cooler.



Fair enough. I may be biased since there were a few times I had to run and duck for cover, and that may or may not have spoiled my liking for the real thing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2012)

Crash and burn compilations are the best part


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I prefer RC version to the actual cars. Reason being safety tbvh. Nobody has to crash and burn alive trying to do this.



People die going for walks....


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

I didn't even know you could drift with an RC car, kinda cool. 

Drifting in circuit races is pretty cool, but watching drift competitions is just boring. (Not relevant )


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 14, 2012)

It's definitely one of those things that is both awesome and lame at the same time.

It does very much appeal to the kid in me though!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 14, 2012)

I've always thought RC drifting was cool because they can reach even more extreme angles than real cars.

I've always wanted to try it, I just need an RC car. Apparently it's pretty easy to convert one, you just use PVC pipe for the tires, IIRC.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

Professional RC stuff though can get in the $500 price range not including mods and repairs. (Real engine parts and what not)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 14, 2012)

That's fucking ridiculous.

I've got a really badass RC car in the garage (built Jato 3.3) that I need to get running again, but I've never been good enough to do anything like that video.

I'll stick to hauling ass around in fields, and slamming it into walls...then spending months rebuilding it again (and again).




flint757 said:


> Professional RC stuff though can get in the $500 price range not including mods and repairs. (Real engine parts and what not)



My Jato cost around $500 bone stock. That was before the batteries for the starter and control, and fuel. I've got a LOT of money tied up in it now, and the second hand market for off-road nitro cars is crap. Nobody wants them (and I don't blame them), since they get tore up.

Electric is a different game, though. They hold their value a bit better.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll stick to video games. This is why.


----------

